
Cryptocurrency: Why Stratis may be the next big thing - limak
https://medium.com/@nathan.burgess1/why-stratis-may-be-the-next-big-thing-4629c0038c73
======
zoenolan
My first thought why choose C#? The CLR supports floating point. Problematic
if you want deterministic execution. Which you do for a smart contract. How
would you deal with the halting problem?

